# Gourami Disease???



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

ok, so i think one of my dwarf flame gouramis has a disease. he seems to be missing scales near the upper part of his body, and it almost looks like there is white mold growing where the scales are missing. and he also has a hole in his tail surrounded by a white ring. any clue as to what it could be??? thnx!
-NoaDon12-


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there any way you could post a photo of the injuries? Also, what are your other water parameters (temperature, pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate)?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Agree with batman. What do your water parameters say with regards to ammonia,nitrites,nitrates,pH, and Temp. 
Is this the same gourami that was being harrassed by the swordtail a few weeks ago?
How long has the tank been running with fish? How often do you perform water changes to the tank ?
What size tank and what type filter? What other fish are in the tank? Answering these questions can maybe help those who could offer some help.


----------

